# WROL in Baltimore; Black Thugs beat 61 year old man



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dundalk Man Violently Beaten By Group Of Teens « CBS Baltimore

I believe that more and more of these things will occur as we move toward a WROL situation. Are you prepared for this?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Report said "man violently beat by kids". If that man were black the statement would definitely be "black man brutally beaten by white kids"

Glad they're making arrests and charging these punks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible isn't it? I don't think that I would intervene in any way shape or form. Discretion is often the better part of valor and I would probably let them kill each other and take up a heavily armed defensive position if I were in my home. I'd rather explain how I killed a pack of teens breaking into my house. These attacks are happening with greater frequency. We just had the attack at the Memphis gas station following a basketball game. I think we should rush to disarm Police immediately and replace them with $12.00 per hour homeland security "Order maintenance technicians".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I believe that more and more of these things will occur as we move toward a WROL situation. Are you prepared for this?


This kind of crap has been happening for thousands of years, literally. There is absolutely nothing new about it.

But to answer your question, we are prepared, Yes. I doubt very seriously a group of foxes or coyotes with gang up on me and beat me up, and I am far more likely to meet up with a cougar than a mob of angry youth with blood in their eyes..


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Who says there's no need for 30 round magazines?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Who says there's no need for 30 round magazines?


50 and 75 round drums?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> 50 and 75 round drums?


I'll pass. The time saved in a reload from 30 round mags is minimal, compared to the reliability issues a lot of drums seem to have. There's a reason you don't see them in use in the military, it's better to have magazines you flat-out, stone-cold know will work.

SMART military people reduce failure points, and there are large number of failure points in a drum. There are only 4 in a 30 round magazine, the body, the follower, the spring and the baseplate.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Normally when I get home I put my firearm away, think maybe I start wearing it around the house. Not too sure wear I'll station the long ones.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'll pass. The time saved in a reload from 30 round mags is minimal, compared to the reliability issues a lot of drums seem to have. There's a reason you don't see them in use in the military, it's better to have magazines you flat-out, stone-cold know will work.
> 
> SMART military people reduce failure points, and there are large number of failure points in a drum. There are only 4 in a 30 round magazine, the body, the follower, the spring and the baseplate.


Actually the reason is size not reliability. I can cary 6 mags easily on my chest, but only 2 drums which stick out 2x as far.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Normally when I get home I put my firearm away, think maybe I start wearing it around the house. Not too sure wear I'll station the long ones.


I wear at home. But my place is so small I'd never get to it before an invader got me if I didn't have it on my hip.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I think we should rush to disarm Police immediately and replace them with $12.00 per hour homeland security "Order maintenance technicians".


Wait... whut?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It's his own fault, he should have called 911 and waited for the police to help control the white guy from interfering! White people always think about themselves and their stuff. Ok, so I just lied, but he should have been armed or stayed in his house. Hope he sues someone and takes the money and move to a free American state. Let the liberals and blacks have their lousy state, but then he can't be to smart, look where he choose to live. Americans have two choices, stand up and fight or move. When they start putting black bodies on the ground bleeding they might get the hint that they are in the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

salt-n-pepper said:


> i'll pass. The time saved in a reload from 30 round mags is minimal, compared to the reliability issues a lot of drums seem to have. There's a reason you don't see them in use in the military, it's better to have magazines you flat-out, stone-cold know will work.
> 
> Smart military people reduce failure points, and there are large number of failure points in a drum. There are only 4 in a 30 round magazine, the body, the follower, the spring and the baseplate.


now i did not say what those drums were for, did i?
Lets try a 50 round drum for an mg34, no moving parts. 
I have both.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ekim said:


> It's his own fault, he should have called 911 and waited for the police to help control the white guy from interfering! White people always think about themselves and their stuff. Ok, so I just lied, but he should have been armed or stayed in his house. Hope he sues someone and takes the money and move to a free American state. Let the liberals and blacks have their lousy state, but then he can't be to smart, look where he choose to live. Americans have two choices, stand up and fight or move. When they start putting black bodies on the ground bleeding they might get the hint that they are in the wrong neighborhood.


bingo !!!!! .... my initial thoughts the 1st time I read this .... where in God's green earth has this guy been? .... dangerous enough situation at any time .... but ... just after/during a freaking riot period? .... he's either living in la la land or the most naive person on the earth .... surprised he didn't go into the riot for a bucket of chicken


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Who says there's no need for 30 round magazines?


I prefer to carry with a 20 round,reloads are 30's though


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Who says there's no need for 30 round magazines?


That's what 40 round AK mags are for!
Maybe one shot in the grass in front of the mob & a "Get off my lawn!" would have ended it before it started.::redsnipe::


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I get where most of you are coming from and believe me while at Slippy Lodge I'm safe and I'm the biggest baddest sumbitch around. 

But business travel is my main concern. For business I often fly and sometimes I go to states that are anti 2nd Amendment making carrying a weapon difficult or impossible. But its my livelihood, my business that I created so getting another "job" is something that I hope to not have to do. The likelihood of me getting jumped is low but there are many times that I'm in crappy parts of town and that is when I'm most vulnerable without my weapon. 

While Salty has said that things like this have been going on for years may be true, I believe the frequency of attacks like these have increased primarily with the help of social media. 

I'm not as prepared as I'd like to be when business travelling...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Wait... whut?


Sarcasm, That's what is actually being proposed by the Race Baiters, most notably Al Sharpton. Government Officials in Baltimore were quoted by MSNBC as saying "Police should be disarmed and not allowed to use lethal force". Others are calling for Federalization of all Police.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> This kind of crap has been happening for thousands of years, literally. There is absolutely nothing new about it.
> 
> But to answer your question, we are prepared, Yes. I doubt very seriously a group of foxes or coyotes with gang up on me and beat me up, and I am far more likely to meet up with a cougar than a mob of angry youth with blood in their eyes..


Easy answer, but not accurate.

In my neck of the woods, this sort of thing doesn't yet happen, but I have noticed something about the kids of today. Lack of respect shown toward adults. Lack of decency, shame and lack of discipline. In many cases, a deliberate attempt to impeded and annoy. First thing that comes to mind is a dread-locked teen who has to waddle while trying to walk down the middle of the street because his pants are sagging halfway down his idiotic ass.

I don't know where you were reared or how old you are, but I can assure you, things were different when I was a kid. I don't care who the adult was, you showed respect. You didn't even think about showing anything but respect. Sir and ma'am fell out of the mouth as naturally as foul language flows out of the mouths of the kids I see, today.

Strong cultures do not tolerate behavior such as illustrated in the above article, and such instances do not grow in frequency. That should tell us something.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

this is a perfect example why flame throwers are not illegal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> That's what 40 round AK mags are for!
> Maybe one shot in the grass in front of the mob & a "Get off my lawn!" would have ended it before it started.::redsnipe::


Due to the price of ammunition, a warning shot will no loner be provided.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Due to the price of ammunition, a warning shot will no loner be provided.


Lawyers still cost more than ammo!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Lawyers still cost more than ammo!


Lawyers don't get a warning shot either, or they shouldn't! If you have gotten to the point that you need a lawyer, your already screwed and the lawyer is the next one in line for you to bend over for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

denton said:


> easy answer, but not accurate.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, this sort of thing doesn't yet happen, but i have noticed something about the kids of today. Lack of respect shown toward adults. Lack of decency, shame and lack of discipline. In many cases, a deliberate attempt to impeded and annoy. First thing that comes to mind is a dread-locked teen who has to waddle while trying to walk down the middle of the street because his pants are sagging halfway down his idiotic ass.
> 
> ...


yes yes yes yes


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You have to wonder who the role models are for these kids:

Records show thousands of Baltimore arrestees too injured to enter jail, report says | Fox News


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You mess with the Bull, you get the Horn!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> You have to wonder who the role models are for these kids:
> 
> Records show thousands of Baltimore arrestees too injured to enter jail, report says | Fox News


Diver

If you resist arrest, the law allows an officer to use that amount of necessary force to effect the arrest. Since most of the thugs arrested have one or more illicit drugs or adrenaline running thru their systems, most aren't aware of their injuries until after the effect of the drug wears off.

But hey you've never had the opportunity to a) fight the police or b) be fought by a suspect so you rely on a sensational story for your gospel.

Wanna bet how many officers or other citizens were beat up by these thugs prior to the bracelets being clamped on them?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> this is a perfect example why flame throwers are not illegal.


Sadly, they are here.
They are considered an infernal machine.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

4400 aggravated assaults Baltimore City 2013


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

That didn't include 233 murders, 290 rapes, 277 arsons or 3700 robberies (taking money etc by force).


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Diver
> 
> If you resist arrest, the law allows an officer to use that amount of necessary force to effect the arrest.  Since most of the thugs arrested have one or more illicit drugs or adrenaline running thru their systems, most aren't aware of their injuries until after the effect of the drug wears off.
> 
> ...


Amazing how everyone seems to resist arrest and wind up injured or dead. It's really turning around Baltimore too.

Put a camera on every cop. No film or any interruption in the film and the arrest gets thrown out.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> 50 and 75 round drums?


Well I've been considering a belt fed upper


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's a solution for Baltimore! Instead of trying to check suspects into the Baltimore jail, just send them to Riker's Island. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...seeks-leniency-inmate-death-article-1.2220118


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> Here's a solution for Baltimore! Instead of trying to check suspects into the Baltimore jail, just send them to Riker's Island.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...seeks-leniency-inmate-death-article-1.2220118


Let me see if I have this right;

A stupid inmate in Rikers eats soap, gets sick and dies? And a guard gets convicted? I say give the guard a medal, a raise and have a press conference where a bunch of slackeys in uniform stand behind the podium smiling and nodding as I hand the award to the guard and a gift certificate to O'Charley's.

As far as I'm concerned take everyone in prison, exterminate them all and start over. Have a huge marketing campaign Hunger Games style and start eliminating EVERY SINGLE INMATE ONE BY ONE.

Announce that the next wave of eliminations will start soon once we fill the prisons back up.

Easy Peasy,


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

So you're ready to exterminate a bunch of guys that haven't even been tried and convicted? That would be quite a change to the system. No more right to a fair and speedy trial.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Let me see if I have this right;
> 
> A stupid inmate in Rikers eats soap, gets sick and dies? And a guard gets convicted? I say give the guard a medal, a raise and have a press conference where a bunch of slackeys in uniform stand behind the podium smiling and nodding as I hand the award to the guard and a gift certificate to O'Charley's.
> 
> ...





Diver said:


> So you're ready to exterminate a bunch of guys that haven't even been tried and convicted? That would be quite a change to the system. No more right to a fair and speedy trial.


Hey Divshit,

Use some common sense and brush up on your reading comprehension. I said everyone in Prison.

(What a tool)

Thanks for listening,

Slip


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slip ole buddy for once DivSit is right. Riker's Island is not a prison run by the state of new york, it's the city jail run by NYC dept of corrections,

And DivSit Ole Slip master may be partly correct. Not everyone housed in Rikers is awaiting trial. Those that have been convicted of misdemeanor crimes - simple assault - don't go to prison to serve their sentence. They go to Jail run by either a Sheriff - See Sheriff Joe Maricopa County AZ - or a municipality run dept of corrections.

But I'm guessing that you've never been to either since NJ hasn't come to take your firearms away


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hey Divshit,
> 
> Use some common sense and brush up on your reading comprehension. I said everyone in Prison.
> 
> ...


You said that in response to a post about jails. Both the Baltimore jail turning away the folks the Baltimore police beat up to the point they need medical care and Riker's Island are jails and hold folks awaiting trial, not prisons.

Of course the folks at Riker's agree with you:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...atloaf-rat-poison-lab-tests-article-1.2201479


----------

